# Cold Stone Creamery



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2018)

Much as I love ice cream, I've never been to one of these - there are several in/around the city.  What's the deal? Do they serve ice cream on a cold piece of granite?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 27, 2018)

No, they "mix" it on the cold granite.   Like if you want chocolate chips or whatever, they scoop the ice cream and toss it around on the cold granite while mixing the toppings.

ETA--I guess I should have said mix-ins instead of toppings.   

"Patrons first select what flavor of ice cream they would like and then choose from a number of mix-ins  to be folded into the ice cream. Mix-ins include candies, nuts,  brownies and syrups. Cold Stone derives its name from the frozen granite slab that the team members use to fold mix-ins into the ice cream."


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2018)

There's one near me.  Just a regular  ice cream  store;  cones, cups etc.  But they seem to specialize  in

"stuff "  to  put on your ice cream;  nuts, syrups, sprinkles  of all  sorts.   It's all  good stuff.  Kids  LOVE  the place.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 2, 2018)

...........and after all the mix ins and fold ins, you have to pay for it!   Ouch.


----------



## JFBev (Jul 2, 2018)

One city I lived in for a while had a Cold Stone Creamery right next door to a workout gym.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 26, 2018)

You said it, Debbie!!  Good ice cream but they are pricey!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2018)

I went a couple of times with the grand kids and family and didn't care for it. I know it is better for you but the mix- in fruit is fresh and unsweetened. When you mix unsweetened fruit into the already sweet ice cream and bite into it the fruit tastes rather bland and you really notice that it is unsweetened . It's not the same in taste as making homemade ice cream and adding fresh unsweetened fruit and then churning and freezing it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2018)

went to one...once
not sure why the hype for their $tuff
it'$ ice cream
very $pendy ice cream

'course I don't frequent $tarbuck$ either...for just coffee


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm hooked on frozen custard now.  It's as expensive as good ice cream but tastes better.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm hooked on frozen custard now.  It's as expensive as good ice cream but tastes better.



OK, now I gotta try that

For now, my money goes for Key lime yogurt
I so wish it came in quarts


----------

